# 30 Ga Duct Pipe



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I have read some complaints about 30 Ga duct flexing when seeing full vacuum from the DC. I tried it with my system with 4" duct and didn't see any. A friend wants to get rid of his flex hoses on the floor and wants PVC. The DC inlet is 6", but Lowes, etc. don't stock 6" PVC. If it were me, I'd use the 30 Ga duct, but he isn't enthusiastic about it. Any thoughts on 30 Ga 6" duct?

I'm going to look up recommended velocities, etc., maybe a 4" PVC header is just fine for his DC and 6" isn't the best.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Depending on how far you run piping it would be best to run 6" pipe until close to where you are needing 4" and then step down. The air speed would increase at the point of need where if you stepped down at the dc the air speed would slow down the farther you go. You could use metal ductwork but another option would be to go to an actual plumbing store and get 6" PVC.


----------



## mrramseybb (Nov 1, 2016)

Home depot has 26 gauge duct in stock. At least at my local store.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

